# Mario maker comes out on 9 11



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

_Apparently_.. What do you guys think about this? Do you think it's a coincidence or disrespectful that such a highly anticipated nintendo game is gna be in the spotlight on such a sensitive day for 'merica

BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

ah, the date 9/11 is another date where so many children get born, so many inventions get built, so many love birds get married and so many games get released~
it's just a date, another day in life :B


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 25, 2015)

I really don't care. It happened many years ago, It's old.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

For some people, 9/11 will be the anniversary of a terrible day. For everybody else, it will be Friday.


I mean, if they released the game by pushing them out over 'ground zero' on little parachutes from a 747, that would be disrespectful. Heck, if the game in some way even resembled any of the events in some form I would understand...This though?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

thats my moms birthday!!!!!!! also its cool becoz you build stuff up like they rebuilt the tower. i heard that if theres a bomb or something it goes underground

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I really don't care. It happened many years ago, It's old.


man i just want people to STOP CALLING ME A TERRORIST


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

its just another day. i highly doubt they had the intention of offending anyone


----------



## Trundle (Jun 26, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> _Apparently_.. What do you guys think about this? Do you think it's a coincidence or disrespectful that such a highly anticipated nintendo game is gna be in the spotlight on such a sensitive day for 'merica
> 
> BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
> JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
> ...



Whether or not it is disrespectful for Nintendo to release a game on 9/11, it is quite disrespectful for you to post this.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 26, 2015)

MARIO DID 9/11
im sorry


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 26, 2015)

I`m pretty sure humankind suffered tragedies on every available day on the calendar. If we were to be sensitive to everybody, games would never be released. 

Not to mention Nintendo isn`t an American company, its possible that days go by Nintendo isn`t thinking about what the Americans want or can`t handle. 

Its a tragedy, a dark day in American history, but the release of a game doesn`t change anything. If its to sensitive to be occupied with gaming aspirations, you can Always just buy it on the 12th.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2015)

I think the date is pretty irrelevant. Not quite sure how it can be seen as disrespectful to release a product on that date - especially one that has no relation to it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 26, 2015)

At least it's not Starfox... 

I don't really think it's disrespectful. Just because Mario is going to be released doesn't mean the 9/11 disaster is any less important.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 27, 2015)

Fire flowers can't melt steel beams.


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2015)

It's the Friday closest to the 30th anniversary day for retailers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> MARIO DID 9/11
> im sorry



That sounds more like a Bowser job to me. Mario would've stopped it.

Mario Maker does sound like a game I would play though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That sounds more like a Bowser job to me. Mario would've stopped it.








Conspiracyyyyyyyy lol


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> MARIO DID 9/11




Fire flowers can't melt steel beams.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> Fire flowers can't melt steel beams.



Damn it...


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 28, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Whether or not it is disrespectful for Nintendo to release a game on 9/11, it is quite disrespectful for you to post this.



says the 1 that has a framed plaque of my leaving thread hanging above their bed


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder if someone on day one will make a 9/11 level in Super Mario Maker...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I wonder if someone on day one will make a 9/11 level in Super Mario Maker...


they probably will


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 28, 2015)

Also, I found this while I was scrolling through tumblr.


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I wonder if someone on day one will make a 9/11 level in Super Mario Maker...



I give it like 30 minutes maximum after it releases till a 9/11 level appears.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm fairly certain other normal things have happened on that date, too. 

That aside, I think people who went through things may appreciate a bit of a distraction. Some people need their time to mourn, but I think in the end people want to move on.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Jul 3, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> _Apparently_.. What do you guys think about this? Do you think it's a coincidence or disrespectful that such a highly anticipated nintendo game is gna be in the spotlight on such a sensitive day for 'merica
> 
> BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
> JET FUEL CANT MELT STEAM BEAMS BUSH CONFIRMED IT WAS AN INSIDE JOB
> ...



Nice white text


----------



## momoi (Jul 4, 2015)

i think it's fine, i mean to other countries (besides america/those affected outside of it) it's really just another day. and besides, life goes on.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I wonder if someone on day one will make a 9/11 level in Super Mario Maker...



There's gonna be so many Clown Cars being crashed into towers


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2015)

Ninty EU/AU just tweeted about the bundles and amiibo - basically there will be 3 bundles of the game and the amiibo will release on September 11/12 in EU/AUS for classic, and October 23/24 in EU/AUS coz modern


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 22, 2015)

I want this game bad. 
This could have been one of those games made on my personal request. 

Its a true gift to the oldscholer who grew up with 2D Mario games.
The mother of all 2D Mario games.

Nintendo hit this one out of the park if you ask me. 
Only bit of grrrrr for me is the Amiibo that comes with it. BUt i`ll just buy the game without one.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2015)

i really have no interest in this game, since i find 2D mario platforms boring AF, but I do want the modern 8-bit amiibo. If the game came bundled with both the modern and classic amiibo then I probably would have considered, and ended up buying the modern amiibo bundle coz im dumb LOL but since they aren't i'll probs just buy the amiibo and not the game

also this game should have been released months ago, this game was in development for too long


----------



## Boccages (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not relevant.

Yes, the game is Mario Maker. It's not Blast Corp: the Twin Towers edition.

I'm really excited about that game. I'll be using my amiibos there and making some great Mario courses.


----------

